# Bentley



## Shahzadi (Jan 1, 2010)

Photobucket has really slowed down, took forever to upload this one pic... :001_rolleyes: But here is Bentley!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Bentley is quite a handsome and distinguished fellow! :thumbsup:*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

hi bently .he's a beautiful cockatiel.thanks so much for sharing.I do love them so.


----------



## Shahzadi (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the comments


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

What a cute Cockatiel Bentley is !


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

every time I see a cockatiel I'm reminded of my beloved taco.she was a pied cockatiel.I miss her so.Blessings


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh, Shazadi, Bentley is beautiful!  

What a stunning little one  :yellow pied:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your Bentley is gorgeous and seems to be a really sweet fellow too!
Thank you for sharing the pic!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Good to see you back on TB 
Bentley is as handsome as every *


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

I told you Bentley meant beauty  and he certainly is :cockatiel:
Don't you just love the cute cockatiel belly?! x


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

I told you Bentley meant beauty  and he certainly is :cockatiel:
Don't you just love the cute cockatiel belly?! x


----------

